# Safest Rat Wheel? Also, is this all I need for a pair of rats?



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

So I have decided to get a pair of male rats! At the moment I have $150, I am also selling my really nice radio and my (in very good condition) 3DS XL, which should put me at $400. I also get a $25 allowance every week so between now and Christmas I should have about $500, although I do need a new bookshelf which deducts $50. So in the end, I should have $450! I plan to ask for the rats for a Christmas present, since I want them from a breeder and the nearest breeder is about 2 hours away, so that is the only thing I will be asking for Christmas! I want to give my mom $50 for gas money if she has to run me around places to get the supplies so that means I should have about $400 to spend on just rat supplies.

The problem is, I don't know what is the safest wheel.. I will be getting males, and know they wont run too often because they're lazier then females, but I still want to get one just in case

I'm in a bind between the Silent Spinner and the Comfort Wheel. Pricing and the loudness isn't a problem, because noise doesn't really bother me, I just wanna know which is safer? 

I also have a list of stuff I need. I have already sewed 4-5 fleece hammocks on my own, so I don't need any of them.
Cage (Super Pet Deluxe My First Home Cage For Exotics, which, according to the rat cage calculator, can hold up to 4 rats)
Food (which is Oxbow pellets plus a grain mix, as well as some fruits and veggies)
Fleece (for the bedding)
Ceramic Feeding Dish x2
16 oz Water Bottle x2
Hide
Chew Toys 
Ferret Toys
Cat Toys 
Dog Toys 
Bird Toys 
Bedding (for the litter box)
Litter Box 
Wheel 
Plastic Tupperware Container (to hold the food)
Metal Shower Curtain Rings (to hook the hammocks to the cage)

Is there something else I need? I'm going to be saving my allowances so if the rats do need vet visits, I can pay for them myself.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I have the comfort wheel, I like it, but it can sometimes fall off it's stand. I don't have any experience with the silent spinner.

And if you don't mind just some advice from me.

If your able to maybe get a martin cage? or a critter nation. it will be bigger and you can get a pull out pan and with a martin non-plastic shelves (Plastic shelves Have to be covered or else urine build up will lease to bumble foot). Just a suggestion. you'll need to save up some more money for this but typically it's better to get a better cage in the beginning then having to buy one later.

Make sure to give fruits every day

The toys I'm not sure you'll need depending on what they are. Bird toys that challenge their brains (to get food) are often the best. you can stuff cat balls with treats as well which a lot of rats like.

What type of bedding?

Along with that you can get Paper clips, just in case you need some extra.

I would personally save up more money for a vet fund and for future expensives (for buying food and bedding when needed) I also recommend saving up boxes for them to hide in. I like to have one hiding place per rat + 1 (I don't think Hammocks really count in my mind, Cube hammocks though I guess will count).

Also make your self a bin cage right now for a travel cage. a 66 quart Sterilite latching top one works for a good travel cage, you can go smaller if you want. Cut out the top and replace it with hardware cloth (you can use Zip ties, wire, or a soldering Iron, but zip ties work best) and possibly some windows along the top edge, not the entire big into wire as it will weaken it.


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

The cage I plan on getting does have plastic shelving, but I am planning on covering them up with fleece pieces from the fleece I get... And it is also a pretty big cage, being 30" x 18" x 30", only 6" shorter then the Martins Skyscraper. 

The bedding I am getting is going to be Carefresh.. I know it tends to be dusty but it's only going into their litter box. I know not to get pine or cedar, or softwood.

Like I said in the post, I get $25 every week, and will be saving that for future vet visits. Since I am getting them from a reputable breeder, they should be perfectly healthy until they get older. By then, I will already have a good amount saved.
I have also been saving boxes, since summer... Dr. Pepper boxes and Ol' Roy canned food boxes... 

As for the travel cage, I will be getting an actual carrier instead of a bin cage. I will make sure it doesn't have holes bigger then .50" as well. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a silent spinner at the moment, and my rats really love it! I've never tried the comfort spinner. I know with the silent spinner you can take the wheel off the stand and attach it to the bars. I don't know if you can do that with the comfort wheel.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I've never tried it with my wheel, I've seen some do it though.

Ok. Still I think having a pull out pan will save you some time cleaning. But that's just me. Personally I would use something other then carefresh. I used it only in their litter box and my boys had Terrible sneezing fits from it, so did I. Aspen, Hemp, Kaytee Clean and Comfy, Kaytee Soft Graduals, Eco-bedding, and Yesterday's news are much better options.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I like wodent wheels. I think it would be best to buy a wheel as if later in you want to buy females you have a wheel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Yesterday's News is GREAT for litter! Just make sure you get unscented original texture. I accidentally got the scented soft texture and it was dusty and smelly. The regular Yesterday's News, though, keeps the smell _way _down. I tried Kaytee Clean and Cozy in the litter box, but it stunk within a few hours because it only absorbs moisture and not smell. However, it is REALLY absorbent. I had a faulty water bottle that dripped and emptied completely into my spare cage (with no rats inside) and the cage was completely dry and the bedding retained all the moisture. Kaytee Clean and Cozy is a great, soft bedding and I use it in the spare cage as well as digging boxes combined with Yesterday's News to keep the smell down and paper towels.

If you can afford it, I do recommend Martin's Cages. I have two R-680 cages (one for the girls and one for the boys) and it is easy to clean and the ratties love it. They are a bit pricy, but you're paying for quality and I don't think any cage is higher quality than Martin's cages.

Sorry, but I don't know anything about wheels.


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a silent giant and it is not silient and came to me broke. It also doesn't run all that smooth. I talked with the supplier and she said all the new ones were like that and she refunded my money. I think the new silent giants aren't what they used to be. I then bought a Wodent Wheel and think it is pretty good. http://www.theratshop.com/product_info.php?cPath=19&products_id=26 I'm happy with it and so are my rats. I like it well enough that I ordered a second wheel for the rats I have at home. I use a mixture of mineral oil and wax (food grade) to lubricate the shaft - it is way quieter than my broken silent giant.


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

On cages. I have a single critter nation http://www.petstreetmall.com/Critter-Nation-Rat-Cage/8515/3439/details.html. Excellent cage, but you may have to get some broken parts replaced, I had to (no charge). I have this one in my classroom where I can't afford a rat getting loose. It is built very well. 

I also have a Petco Rat Manor Habitat http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx?CoreCat=RatHPCagesHabitats It is satisfactory, but not near as nice as the single critter nation. Way better than most pet shop cages but not near the quality of the critter nation. If you need a cage to sit on top of a dresser or table that has lots of room but doesn't take up much space this is a good one. From my reading the Martin cages are better quality than this but I have never seen one.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Some suggestions on toys: Check out the local dollar store. I found cheap fleece blankets, tiny stuffed animals, wooden boxes, pet toys and bedding material (winter hats make good sleep sacks and you can make leg warmers into tubes). You can hang PVC pipes in the cage. Also, if you don't have a rat-proof room, I made a playpen out of corrugated cardboard and duct tape. It was cheaper than buying one and folds up. I was planning on posting a picture on the forum the next time I was on my laptop.


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you all for such great advice! Especially you, trematode. I would have never thought about the dollar store, I actually have one just down the street from where I live!


----------

